# CA SE Licensure by Comity



## itsmemario (Mar 14, 2012)

I want to eventually obtain my CA SE license, but would it be possible for me to take the new 16 hour SE exam in Wisconsin, then say transfer that license to CA? As long as I have my CA Civil PE license and I can get the 3 CA SE references, does anyone see CA refusing me because i took the SE test in Wisconsin??? I mean its the same exact NCEES test, correct??

Thank you for your response.


----------



## dukepe (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, you should get it if you meet all these requirement

pass the 16 new hour SE exam in any state

obtain CA PE civil license

3 CA SE reference letter

3 years related working experience after Civil License.


----------



## ipswitch (Mar 16, 2012)

You'd have to take the 2.5 hr CA seismic exam, 2.5 hr CA surveying exam, and CA take home law exam as well. The length of your CA apprenticeship depends on how quickly you can get 3 (maybe 4) reference letters.


----------

